# Anyone had their winter (domestic) fuel bill yet?



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

This is my 1st winter in my new house; paying dual fuel to E.O.N. by DD every month, my bill over the winter quarter....£554!! :doublesho
Looks like my DD is going up another £30/month.

Anyone else care to share?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

No mine is due next month....I am with Southern Electric for gas and electric.

Hate to think what its going to be!!


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

is that a acuall bill or a estimated one?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> my bill over the winter quarter.... 554!! :doublesho


which half of Scotland do you pay for? :doublesho

expecting mine soon but it's never that bad...


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

we reckon about £350 for the gas this quarter.


----------



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

Our bill isn't due 'til next month.

Hoping that it will be around the £200 mark. It used to be much, much more but by insulating the walls, sticking a curtain across the front door and turning down the stat slightly, we've cut our heating bill right down.

G


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

dreaddan said:


> is that a acuall bill or a estimated one?


That's an actual bill (for the quarter), too much time off work at Christmas I think


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

No statement has arrived as yet - but its going to be a biggie I would guess? We pay around £35 PM and we have had the heating a lot over the last eight weeks, so there's going to be quite an excess to cover


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I've just had a bill from NPower for 6 weeks for £281.54 for gas and £92.58 for electricity. We have just moved to a capped rate with Scottish Power so that's the last NPower bill but I think it is obscene. That's as much as an old age pension for some people.

The more I think about it, retiring to Spain might not be a choice, it might be essential!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

organgrinder said:


> I've just had a bill from NPower for 6 weeks for £281.54 for gas and £92.58 for electricity. We have just moved to a capped rate with Scottish Power so that's the last NPower bill but I think it is obscene. That's as much as an old age pension for some people.
> 
> The more I think about it, retiring to Spain might not be a choice, it might be essential!


It can still get cold over in Spain in the winter, brrr!

Not had our winter gas bill in yet, but I did have a dream over Christmas that it was going to be £1300! :lol:

Our electricity is normally £60 per month.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

I fitted a wood burner last year so fingers crossed it'll pay dividends. Heating hasn't been used as much this year at all.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

We just pay the same amount every month, the summer months tend to cancel out the winter months.

We were with EON, & now with Southern


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

we're with scottish power and we're actually in credit! we pay £75pm for gas and electric, but like jace says, the summer months savings are offset against the heating being on 24/7 in the winter.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Same here £70 per month for Gas and elec. hopefully should be in credit but not holding my breath!!


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Hell, that is a lot, 185 a month for gas and leccy?
I just redid our rates with Southern last week, really good service as always with them, they walked me through the figures told me how much I would save just by moving rates and what my new payments should be.
We are down to just below a £100 a month for the two now


----------



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

Deano said:


> we're with scottish power and we're actually in credit! we pay £75pm for gas and electric, but like jace says, the summer months savings are offset against the heating being on 24/7 in the winter.


We're also in credit. Were paying £70 a month - this reduced to £37 in December and we were £250+ in credit. The bill said that we'd get this back automatically.

Rang three weeks ago - was told I'd get £290 back. Never did. Rang Saturday - was told would get refund in 2 days. Rang yesterday as no refund and no pending refunds on bank account - was told would be refunded in next two days. Nothing showing on account yet. This is EDF, btw. 

G


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

One Question - should try Southern if they are in your area. We overpaid to the tune of £300 a couple of years ago (because our bills where based on what British Gas where ripping us off with), one call and the money was in our bank within just a couple of days no questions asked, no chase up calls.
I really rate them as a supplier and they are currently running a very good deal called "Direct 3" I think it was called and was cheaper than what we where on previously with them (which was already damn cheap) to the tune of another £20 a month based on our current usage.


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

Jace said:


> We just pay the same amount every month, the summer months tend to cancel out the winter months.
> 
> We were with EON, & now with Southern


Im in the same boat, currently paying £70 a month gas. BUt having a new boiler fitted in a two weeks time and hoping that will slowly build us up some credit!


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Guys and girls - try and remember that comparing your usage with someone elses is never a good idea - every household is different and everyones usage no matter if in same household is different....

With such a large first bill although actual reading billed to I'd be checking your opening reading - ie the one that you should have took when you moved into the house...also consider what appliances you have on...

It's a dual bill Gary - how much is for elec and how much for gas??

Given that you've just had your first winter bill it'll be hard for you to gauge what your usage is - but if you feel concerned contact your supplier - they really do want to help customers - the energy market has taken a hammering recently and they're trying to do all they can to improve their image...


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

TBH, we just moved here in July last year, 5 bed detached (concrete floors won't help). The Wife's always freezing so the heating was on virtually constant for 3 weeks during the festive period.
The Electric portion of the bill was £148.
My DD has went from £106 to £134/month.


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Out here in the countryside we don't get gas. Not sure if that is good or bad.
But, we do pay £120/month for electrickey and will go through 2500 litres of oil (£1200) over the winter so between them that averages out around £450-500ish /month. Would be another £100 / month if the oil fired Rayburn was on but fortunately I found out after the 1st year that it could burn oil faster than I could pay for it.... so it is now a "feature" in the kitchen.
Fortunately in the summer things get cheaper. or at least the oil lasts longer


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

not got the bill for the flat i'm staying in in london yet but i took a meter reading the other day and we'd used over 4000 units! now bearing in mind i'm never there, the 3rd bedroom has only just got occupied last weekend thats a serious amount! We have no heating other than leccy oil fllled radiators and i've yet to have mine on any more than the lowest setting just to take the chill off the room! The other tennant has her room soo hot it catches my breath if i'm ever in there! I rekon of the £450 odd quid for a quarter this bill will be i'm liable for maybe £100 of it if that!!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tell her to switch hers off and cuddle up beside you for a heat


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

ours was £70 p/m but after taking a reading about 3 weeks go our dual fuel bill rose to £130 ouch!


----------



## Karnah (Aug 26, 2009)

just looking at ours, im a bit of a geek and check the meters every month and then log on a spreadsheet, which then calculates how much we spend 

november/december/january we spent around £600 for gas and £100 for electricity 

we only pay £80 per month direct debit (at the moment anyway!) and didn't move into the house until august so we didn't really build up a summer buffer  i would somehow imagine it might be going up soon!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Gary We to live in a fairly big (4bed) New house in Burntisland. Top tip check Your insulation. Especialy in the loft . Ours And a few of Our Neighbors lofts were missing a lot of the insulation !! IE one layer instead of 2 over most of the main loft And none to the sloping and dormer window areas. Now its been put right the house is much warmer and We dont have the heating on nowhere near as long .......................


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

one_question said:


> We're also in credit. Were paying £70 a month - this reduced to £37 in December and we were £250+ in credit. The bill said that we'd get this back automatically.
> 
> Rang three weeks ago - was told I'd get £290 back. Never did. Rang Saturday - was told would get refund in 2 days. Rang yesterday as no refund and no pending refunds on bank account - was told would be refunded in next two days. Nothing showing on account yet. This is EDF, btw.
> 
> G


I work for EDF and usually a cheque is issued automatically after a years period.
If you have been on the phone and requested it we can do bank transfer or cheque but can take approx 7 days to process before a cheque is processed or a transfer is done.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

ChuckH said:


> Gary We to live in a fairly big (4bed) New house in Burntisland. Top tip check Your insulation. Especialy in the loft . Ours And a few of Our Neighbors lofts were missing a lot of the insulation !! IE one layer instead of 2 over most of the main loft And none to the sloping and dormer window areas. Now its been put right the house is much warmer and We dont have the heating on nowhere near as long .......................


I'll look into that, nice tip.

Gary


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

we pay £90 D/D a month for gas and electric so we dont really have a big bill in the winter tbh, although we do pay over tho odds come summertime, swings n roundabouts suppose.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Electric bill came yesterday - £203 which is less than half what we paid last year, trying to heat the conservatory too.
On top of that, anywhere from £600-£900 on heating oil, dependent on the prevailing oil price - but the heating is on 24 hours as it takes forever to heat the house if it is turned off - so I'm told.

Steve O,


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for paying your bills guys, it keeps my bonus up and me in a job.  

Gary always a tight ****.


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> This is my 1st winter in my new house; paying dual fuel to E.O.N. by DD every month, my bill over the winter quarter....£554!! :doublesho
> Looks like my DD is going up another £30/month.
> 
> Anyone else care to share?


have a go on go compare but check the rates b4 you move:tumbleweed:


----------



## Garyman (Apr 18, 2007)

We're with EON and paying £90/month DD duel fuel and our bill just came in at £450 so had to pay the difference.

Its about £150 more than last winter but we just had a baby so our heating was on 24/7.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Garyman said:


> We're with EON and paying £90/month DD duel fuel and our bill just came in at £450 so had to pay the difference.
> 
> Its about £150 more than last winter but we just had a baby so our heating was on 24/7.


My gas bill was £308 the same time last year it was £265, however gas prices were supposed to have reduced, i ahve used slightly more gas than the same period last year lokking at the energy use, it seems it has gone up from 0.031 to 0.032 per kwh with BG.


----------

